# Hi all!



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am new to this forum and I am very excited to be a part of it. A little about myself...

I am 39 and I am a pretty good horror make up artist, and have been a scare-actor for 10 years. I have worked at Skull Kingdom(Orlando, Florida) where I was a supervisor and make up artist, I also worked at The Haunted Grimm House(Old Town/Kissimmee, Florida)as a Asst Manager and key make up artist. I also worked at Halloween Horror Nights as an actor and make up artist. 

I learned my craft of make up applications under the Wolfe Brothers(not officially). I live in New Jersey, and trying to find a haunt up here is amazing, because mostly they are seasonal. I am trying to get back into the swing of things by practicing makeup(on friends..Poor things...LOL!), and doing a home haunt. I hope to make a lot of friends here, I have a lot to share and talk about. :voorhees:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hello and welcome aboard! Lots of cool things to see and great people too!


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

TY Z for the welcome! I'm sure I'll find some good friends here with alot in common. :zombie:


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

cant wait till you can post pics!


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Yes, me neither. Most of them(the make up) is myself, there is one of a friend I did. Hopefully I remember how to post the pics. LOL!


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

UPDATE! 2 pics up the others won't fit.. darn! ;(


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

Have fun, SG


----------



## SiliasGrimm211 (Jan 14, 2010)

Ty rl!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Welcome.. a lot of us can use make-up tips so you have my permission to create many step-by-step tutorials....

I looked at your pics. Very nice work.

Stick around it is great fun here. Oh...don't look too closely at my avatar. It was last minute make-up (at least that is my excuse anyway).


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello Silias....welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Hauntlord (Jun 30, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello and welcome to one of the cools places around.
Enjoy and have fun.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome and cool name!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Silias!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome to the forum lots of room here for your talents


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Silias!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Silias. Nice job with the makeup.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Nice makeup, and I don't say that to just every man. Looking forward to picking your brain.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome and enjoy the forum, Silias! Nice pics.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome!!! We've been trying to get a make-up expert to attend our NJ/PA Make and Takes for awhile now. I'd love it if you'd be able to come so we can pick your brain.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome, would love to have you come to the NJ/PA make and take.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum


----------

